# How to randomize photos on SD card?



## larrys39426 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have almost 300 photos on an SD card for my mother's photo frame. When I drag photos from place to place within my computer file, and then copy them to an SD card, they almost all wind up back in the same groups they started in. The frame has a random setting, but then it shows the same photo too often and may never get around to others. I need quick help as I'm giving this to Mother Saturday (but I'll take the help whenever I can get it!). Thanks!


----------



## DCIScouts (Dec 18, 2008)

The only way to do that is either to use the random setting on the frame, or to set it to display the photos in order but manually store the photos in your own "random" order that it would show every time.  If it shows an image too much, that's just a result of bad programming on the random setting.


----------



## larrys39426 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks. I'm beginning to think you're right. Appreciate the response!


----------

